# 5 minutes of Oprah



## Russ2d (May 31, 2011)

Ok unfortunately I had to work all this weekend and while I was in the break room I watched 5 dreadful minutes of Oprah while heating up a snack in our microwave.

Normally I'd have changed the channel quite quickly but Marie Osmond was scheduled to come out and there was discussion of how early in her career the producers of the Donnie and Marie show approached her and said something to the effect of - 'Honey you have to lose some weight.' At the time she was only 110 pounds but they still demanded she lose weight!? So she went down to 93 pounds! Since that time, now many years later, she became a mother and it was announced that after her pregnancy her weight went up to 165 pounds. The pictures of her they showed was of a healthy looking and womanly Marie Osmond.
Now at this point I thought I was going to hear some talk about how outrageous and insane her producers were for demanding a 110 pound woman lose weight... BUT NO. Oprah introduced her onto the stage and it went something like this, 'having hit rock bottom at 165 pounds she has since lost 45 pounds! Here she is, Marie Osmond.' I couldn't believe it...
Then Marie came out, looking very skinny, and began to talk about the immense pressure on women and girls, that the pressure is horrible and how she tried everything to lose weight; diet pills, exercise, and in her words she 'tried' bulimia. I thought ok now the conversation will now lead to how this insanity has to stop... HELL NO just the opposite- all this talk was just leading up to how since her pregnancy she "finally" lost weight by using Nutri-system!! Oprah was so happy and wanted to know more. I left at that point.

The schizophrenia was amazing to watch. Hey I was a twiggy 110 pounds but they still demanded I lose weight, it's horrible, and hey here's how I lost weight, it's torture, and so wonderful, thank you thank you. There is a lunacy in our culture, and for women it's in direct opposition to their biology. It really needs to end.

So many actresses are told by producers to lose weight and it's never enough. In fact it's pretty much a rule, if a woman becomes famous she MUST lose any semblance of womanhood, the more skeletal or even masculine the better. Just who are these freaks? Who are these producers?


----------



## imfree (May 31, 2011)

I am so disgusted with television and the perverted version of reality they blast at us that I can't even stand to be in a room with an operating television set. I feel that TV is an assault to the mind and the ears, as the networks over compress the sound to be sure it's always loud enough to intrude into your mind and then carefully script all dialog to push their agenda. I think TV news is promoting fear and insecurity, causing "protective" laws to be enacted, and indirectly taking our rights and privacy away. Could be a hidden agenda, that's not obvious, like the "universal need to diet" agenda.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 31, 2011)

Russ2d said:


> Just who are these freaks? Who are these producers?




"And he asked him, "What is thy name?' And he answered, saying, "My name is Legion: for we are many." (Mark 5:9)


----------



## imfree (May 31, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> "And he asked him, "What is thy name?' And he answered, saying, "My name is Legion: for we are many." (Mark 5:9)



Amazing, for in this day and age, a modern-day Legion could have all got those voices in his head from watching TV!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 31, 2011)

Unfortunately it's not just tv. It's everything, everywhere.


----------



## mossystate (May 31, 2011)

I find the original post to be in the same camp of ' women just can't win for losing...or gaining '. 

I am more than tiredtiredtired of not being able to turn a corner without seeing/hearing exactly what happened on that Oprah episode. Having said that, when the conversation flips and it becomes a discussion about how women who don't have a very particular type of body are not " womanly "...then that is another dreadful show that should be taken in teensy doses...as much time as it takes to make some popcorn in the microwave.

Direct opposition to our biology. Somebody should tell the countless women who are naturally thin and/or do not have the billowing hips and large breasts that signify they are not " masculine/manly ". When you go ' there ', it becomes as insulting as what this culture does to women who do put on a few or more and berates the hell out of them.

This particular conversation has to be above what is hated.


----------



## superodalisque (May 31, 2011)

i doesn't help that she is actually powerful and making up her own mind about things either


----------



## Surlysomething (May 31, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> i doesn't help that she is actually powerful and making up her own mind about things either


 

She FINALLY is. But we had to put up with 25 years of Oprah hating herself. It's only in the last couple of years that she's started to really accept her own size. It's too bad that she still goes on and on about it with other people though.


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 31, 2011)

The OP's word "lunacy" was an apt one. There are a thousand mixed messages so as to think we are always doing the wrong things with our bodies. It tires me out (like literally a headache) to think of keeping up with the mainstream diet tempest.

I threw out my TV in 2005 and never looked back.


----------



## mossystate (May 31, 2011)

Try being a woman, where your body is never right...not " womanly " enough...or " too fat ". Have lots of aspirin on hand. 
I realize where I am posting...but.......


----------



## hiddenexposure (May 31, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Try being a woman, where your body is never right...not " womanly " enough...or " too fat ". Have lots of aspirin on hand.
> I realize where I am posting...but.......



This and the previous post by mossy are spot on and I actually disagree that Oprah has come to terms with her body. I feel as though if she had the conversation with Marie Osmond would not have happened.


----------



## Russ2d (May 31, 2011)

mossystate said:


> I find the original post to be in the same camp of ' women just can't win for losing...or gaining '.
> 
> I am more than tiredtiredtired of not being able to turn a corner without seeing/hearing exactly what happened on that Oprah episode. Having said that, when the conversation flips and it becomes a discussion about how women who don't have a very particular type of body are not " womanly "...then that is another dreadful show that should be taken in teensy doses...as much time as it takes to make some popcorn in the microwave.
> 
> ...



Which part of my post did you not understand Mossy? I thought it was pretty straightforward but you seem to be having trouble. If you need help just ask and I will reach down to you.


----------



## mossystate (May 31, 2011)

Russ2d said:


> Which part of my post did you not understand Mossy? I thought it was pretty straightforward but you seem to be having trouble. If you need help just ask and I will reach down to you.



Russ...may I call you Russ? You got a little feedback concerning your doing exactly what you supposedly dislike...telling women their bodies are never quite OK.

I realize that to someone like you, women like Marie Osmond are all manly and stuff. Good thing she won't likely lose that vagina!...amirite? :bow:


----------



## Russ2d (Jun 1, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Russ...may I call you Russ? You got a little feedback concerning your doing exactly what you supposedly dislike...telling women their bodies are never quite OK.
> 
> I realize that to someone like you, women like Marie Osmond are all manly and stuff. Good thing she won't likely lose that vagina!...amirite? :bow:




Mossy Mossy, you just can't give up playing the offense game can you... straw-man rants are just too much fun huh? Clearly you have a problem with FAs or perhaps men in general so I have a suggestion for you- If my posts bother you so much, don't read them. If I can help it I don't read yours. Problem solved. Have a nice life


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 1, 2011)

Mossy did not make a straw man argument.

She took issue, as did I, with your denoting Marie Osmond's body at your preferred size to be "healthy looking" and "womanly" while insisting that skinny or muscular bodies are "skeletal" and "masculine". Nobody's gender changes upon weight loss or gain.

You did the very thing you accuse TV producers of doing by criticising Marie Osmond's body and thinking it should change or not change due to your personal preference. TV producers thought she should be skinny and you think she should be fat. 

All that really matters is what she wants, not anyone else. It's not any more appropriate for you to scrutinize and judge her body than it is for the media.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 1, 2011)

Russ2d said:


> Mossy Mossy, you just can't give up playing the offense game can you... straw-man rants are just too much fun huh? Clearly you have a problem with FAs or perhaps men in general so I have a suggestion for you- If my posts bother you so much, don't read them. If I can help it I don't read yours. Problem solved. Have a nice life



Russ, why all the butthurt. 

:batting:


----------



## Russ2d (Jun 1, 2011)

imfree said:


> I am so disgusted with television and the perverted version of reality they blast at us that I can't even stand to be in a room with an operating television set. I feel that TV is an assault to the mind and the ears, as the networks over compress the sound to be sure it's always loud enough to intrude into your mind and then carefully script all dialog to push their agenda. I think TV news is promoting fear and insecurity, causing "protective" laws to be enacted, and indirectly taking our rights and privacy away. Could be a hidden agenda, that's not obvious, like the "universal need to diet" agenda.




Yes, it seems like everything is manipulation, everything is scripted, everything is a fraud. In school you're taught that markets follow the people, looking for services and products that you might need. The truth is the opposite, market teams try to convince you that you need what they're selling. Lying and fear tactics are now just part of the business model; scare them, make them self-conscious.

I also agree with you about our freedoms being orchestrated away, step by step, with the power of our media machines framing it all to keep us either distracted or misinformed. Today were have political correctness, zero tolerance policies, no drop prosecution laws, hate crimes, anti-bullying laws, free speech zones, cameras everywhere and a constant push for more 'state' power over the individual. Add it all together and it looks to me like a road map to despotism with a deceptive 'for the greater good' sticker pasted on top.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 1, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> She FINALLY is. But we had to put up with 25 years of Oprah hating herself. It's only in the last couple of years that she's started to really accept her own size. It's too bad that she still goes on and on about it with other people though.



she has that right. its her journey. no one comes fully formed from the womb. life is an exploration like that. as much as i dislike her body dysmorphia i still wish her well. she has still accomplished so much , especially for girls and women. her opinion is different from mine but her overall movement for self empowerment for women is fantastic. i only feel very sorry for her that she has taken so long to feel at least somewhat at peace with herself. i can hate her no more than i could hate women who come here talking about hating their bodies as well. i'm just glad that as a woman i don't see her looking around at men to see if they approve of her before she can approve of herself. thats something i never saw so much in her--TG. i think we need a little more of that. we need more women who are exploring and deciding if they like themselves for themselves instead of waiting for some guy to tell them exactly how they should feel how they should act and what they should say . maybe people are upset because she tried the community and dismissed the "i love your fat, i love your fat" talk because she realized how little it did for her as a person and how little concern there seemed to be for her happiness and loving her. she really is no different from other women except that she is way more successful and hasn't entirely given herself over to the ideas of sexual admirers to establish her own personal worth. at times, she did at least steer some of the thoughts of women inward toward themselves and what they really want instead of always trying to please someone not ourselves.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2011)

Russ2d said:


> Yes, it seems like everything is manipulation, everything is scripted, everything is a fraud. In school you're taught that markets follow the people, looking for services and products that you might need. The truth is the opposite, market teams try to convince you that you need what they're selling. Lying and fear tactics are now just part of the business model; scare them, make them self-conscious.
> 
> I also agree with you about our freedoms being orchestrated away, step by step, with the power of our media machines framing it all to keep us either distracted or misinformed. Today were have political correctness, zero tolerance policies, no drop prosecution laws, hate crimes, anti-bullying laws, free speech zones, cameras everywhere and a constant push for more 'state' power over the individual. Add it all together and it looks to me like a road map to despotism with a deceptive 'for the greater good' sticker pasted on top.


 
Be that as it may, I don't see any benefit in you comparing thin women to twigs or referring to them as masculine. That, in fact, smacks of the same brand of hypocrisy that you're currently trying to sear into "society's" ass.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 1, 2011)

Russ2d said:


> Ok unfortunately I had to work all this weekend and while I was in the break room I watched 5 dreadful minutes of Oprah while heating up a snack in our microwave.
> 
> Normally I'd have changed the channel quite quickly but Marie Osmond was scheduled to come out and there was discussion of how early in her career the producers of the Donnie and Marie show approached her and said something to the effect of - 'Honey you have to lose some weight.' At the time she was only 110 pounds but they still demanded she lose weight!? So she went down to 93 pounds! Since that time, now many years later, she became a mother and it was announced that after her pregnancy her weight went up to 165 pounds. The pictures of her they showed was of a healthy looking and womanly Marie Osmond.
> Now at this point I thought I was going to hear some talk about how outrageous and insane her producers were for demanding a 110 pound woman lose weight... BUT NO. Oprah introduced her onto the stage and it went something like this, 'having hit rock bottom at 165 pounds she has since lost 45 pounds! Here she is, Marie Osmond.' I couldn't believe it...
> ...



*D*on 't forget Oprah's TV buddy Dr. Phil ...he's still on the air...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 1, 2011)

It's actually not that hard to understand. Consider that a super thin woman would like to gain weight. A ton of people tell her how sexy she would look if she were 600 pounds and they start pressuring her to eat insane amounts of food that is unhealthy and shame her into conformity. But she survives all that pressure and in turn finds a healthy way to gain the 20 pounds she always wanted and is very happy with just that. I don't think it's a mixed message at all. Just an attempt to sort out sanity from garbage. I threw my television out anyway though.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 1, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> she has that right. its her journey. no one comes fully formed from the womb. life is an exploration like that. as much as i dislike her body dysmorphia i still wish her well. she has still accomplished so much , especially for girls and women. her opinion is different from mine but her overall movement for self empowerment for women is fantastic. i only feel very sorry for her that she has taken so long to feel at least somewhat at peace with herself. i can hate her no more than i could hate women who come here talking about hating their bodies as well. i'm just glad that as a woman i don't see her looking around at men to see if they approve of her before she can approve of herself. thats something i never saw so much in her--TG. i think we need a little more of that. we need more women who are exploring and deciding if they like themselves for themselves instead of waiting for some guy to tell them exactly how they should feel how they should act and what they should say . maybe people are upset because she tried the community and dismissed the "i love your fat, i love your fat" talk because she realized how little it did for her as a person and how little concern there seemed to be for her happiness and loving her. she really is no different from other women except that she is way more successful and hasn't entirely given herself over to the ideas of sexual admirers to establish her own personal worth. at times, she did at least steer some of the thoughts of women inward toward themselves and what they really want instead of always trying to please someone not ourselves.



She *knows* the kind of role model she is. She LOVES being a role model. She LOVES being OPRAH. And there's nothing wrong with that. But with power comes responsibility, whether you like it or not. Her team should have also recognized the yo-yoing over the years and dealt with it accordingly.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 2, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> She *knows* the kind of role model she is. She LOVES being a role model. She LOVES being OPRAH. And there's nothing wrong with that. But with power comes responsibility, whether you like it or not. Her team should have also recognized the yo-yoing over the years and dealt with it accordingly.



thats all very true. but she is still, after all, just a human being like the rest of us. and just maybe she didn't exactly know what was driving her but only thought she did at times. even if she is setting herself up to be a role model of sorts its up to the rest of us to think and not mindlessly follow absolutely everything she says or does. i think that her audience has also helped her by calling her on a lot of stuff and making her think. thats helped change her a bit over the years. thats what we need to be doing for any woman who keeps herself on and wants us to be on the weight roller coaster. 

making mistakes still doesn't diminish what would be massive contributions by any stretch of the imagination for anyone to achieve. at least she has opened the door for people to try and think about weight in a really meaningful way. she has made it very visible and obvious that you can be a fat person and still achieve at a high level just by her presence. one person can't do everything. its time for someone else to step through the door she has opened and bring a lot more sanity to the fat conversation. after all, she has overcome a lot of stuff in her life. maybe its asking too much to expect her to be perfect on every issue she has to face. it might not be humanly possible. poverty, racism, sexism, sexual abuse, addiction, emotional abuse, family betrayals etc.. is a lot for any one person to handle. many don't even make it out of the other side alive much less a successful billionaire. she has put a lot of energy in to achieve everything she has that has opened the doors for so many in so many ways. think about all of the women and girls she's sent to college or saved from abuse because of her work in creating her image and the resulting supportive foundations--many of whom are probably fat. thats no pittance. she has an "O" on her magazine but not an "S" on her chest.

it kind of reminds me of when the black community was telling Charles Barkley the basketball player that he should be a role model for young black boys and he said their parents and should be who they looked to as role models, not a basketball player. maybe fat folk should not be looking to Oprah, the television talk show celebrity, to be a role model. they need to be their own role models in everyday life. they need to be nurturing and supportive to the fat people they know personally. they need to be brave and face whatever obstacles they have in life without backing down or making them more insurmountable in their lives than they really have to be for others to see. they need to stop backing down, blaming their bodies and hiding from life because they are fat. like for Charles Barkley, it really shouldn't matter what Oprah says or does. it should only matter what fat folks who are actually are in contact with each other say or do with or to each other. its easy to criticize, but if we all really had it together we would care less what Oprah had to say because we'd be too busy doing things that proved her fat phobia so absolutely wrong and making those opinions totally irrelevant. i know Oprah does not owe me a life of fat perfection. she has done enough. the rest is up to me. changing things for real is up to me.

not that you're advocating this but, i personally resent being ghettoized as a fat person. i resent the fact that a few visible fat people are supposed to be my only chance at fat redemption. i don't think any of us should be waiting around for a particular fat person to say or do the right thing to make us as a whole feel/do better or change the entire rest of society on their own. the time for charismatic leaders is well passed. there is no MLK or JFK of the fat world. there is only each of us and we need to start waking up to that fact and taking up the fight as individuals in our daily life and stop making others responsible for us.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 3, 2011)

These people owe us nothing. They are not our fat messiahs.

Describing thin/thinner women in derogatory terms including 'losing any semblance or womanhood' or 'even masculine' doesn't lend itself well to being part of or ascribing to the size-acceptance community but DOES to misogyny. 

Condescending (I'll just reach down to you) to the people you're trying to communicate with (message boards) doesn't help your point unless it's just to rant or vent. 

It's frustrating for a lot of us. That's why there's a power button/channel clicker on the TV remote or legs connected to your torso to walk out of the room and not be subjected to the torture.

'Just who are these freaks?' Freaks or fragile flawed human beings?


----------



## mithrandirjn (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, I can understand the OP's frustration insofar as, by the sound of it (and I did not see the segment, so I'm just basing my observations on what's been said in this thread), Oprah and Marie didn't emphasize enough how extreme and unhealthy the measures she initially took to lose weight were, and the insane pressures put on women by the TV/film industry, without making the alternative, being fat, sound a million times worse.

But at the very least, I like what it sounds like the overall message was: Osmond put herself through hell to achieve the weight her producers originally wanted, using ill-informed, unhealthy methods, she then gained a lot of pregnancy weight, but then lost a lot of it using a much healthier, much smarter alternative (in her case, Nutri-System). I don't find fault with that.

Again, I didn't see this segment, so I'm just basing this on what's being said here.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 3, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> These people owe us nothing. They are not our fat messiahs.
> 
> Describing thin/thinner women in derogatory terms including 'losing any semblance or womanhood' or 'even masculine' doesn't lend itself well to being part of or ascribing to the size-acceptance community but DOES to misogyny.
> 
> ...


 
I never said anyone owed us anything. But I do believe that there is responsibility with so much power. How you use it is a testament to your character.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 3, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I But I do believe that there is responsibility with so much power.



Perhaps there ought to be. But for a lot of people, the idea of power without responsibility is an enticing dream. And there are others who either do not realize their power or fail to see how we are all connected to one another.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 3, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Perhaps there ought to be. But for a lot of people, the idea of power without responsibility is an enticing dream. And there are others who either do not realize their power or fail to see how we are all connected to one another.


 
Oh, for sure.

But that's one of biggest problem with so many people/governments/countries. NO ACCOUNTABILITY.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 3, 2011)

My entire philosophy on the whole "celebrities as role-models" angle:

*Sonny:* You must be pretty upset after the Yankees lost.
*Young Calogero: *Bill Mazeroski, I hate him. He made Mickey Mantle cry. The papers said the Mick cried. 
*Sonny:* Mickey Mantle? That's what you're upset about? Mantle makes $100,000 a year. How much does your father make? If your dad ever can't pay the rent and needs money, go ask Mickey Mantle. See what happens. Mickey Mantle don't care about you. Why care about him? Nobody cares.
-- A Bronx Tale (1993)​
Now I won't say that someone like Oprah isn't philanthropic or generous with her billions, but it's rather hypocritical of her given her well-documented weight loss history for her to make it a center point of a guest's bio. Then again, if Marie Osmond's publicist wanted to make her weight loss a focus of the interview (say, if she was partly there promoting Weight Watchers or Jenny Craig), then I can see Oprah kowtowing to that in her intro. So much shit goes on behind the scenes of this stuff that we never see, and ultimately as others here indicated, it's a symptom of a much larger problem.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 3, 2011)

That whole thing is just incredibly sad. I used to love Marie Osmond. I loved her show as a kid, and she's been through a lot with a history of abuse, her son dying, etc.

I watched her and Donny on CNN not too long ago and she looked awful. Not because of the weight loss but because whatever she's done to her face has rendered it unable to really move like a normal face. Piers had asked, interestingly, Donny about what he's done to stay so youthful and he gave the usual no drinking, eating well, working out. He said he tried botox but he couldn't move his face well and would never do it again. I was shocked by the disconnect they all seemed to experience about his statement, given that Marie was right next to him, pretty much the living example of what he was talking about.

I hate the pressure placed on celebrities (or they place on themselves) to stay youthful and not age gracefully. 

Donny, BTW, looked pretty damn hot. But then he always has.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 3, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> My entire philosophy on the whole "celebrities as role-models" angle:
> 
> *Sonny:* You must be pretty upset after the Yankees lost.
> *Young Calogero: *Bill Mazeroski, I hate him. He made Mickey Mantle cry. The papers said the Mick cried.
> ...



Magazines have fat busting ideas avertised on the front right underneath the "Blow His Mind" copy. Everyone is looking for the secret to sucessful weight loss and if you can get folks like Wynona Judd, Jennifer Hudson, Kirstie Alley and all the other weight loss celebs on then you've got a sure fire hit. I betcha a lot of people tuned in for that segment, people who probably wouldn't even watch Oprah normally. Funny thing is that just about every diet that is mentioned on that show is one that Oprah has been on and has been unsucessful at long term. She must be exhausted. I'd put a penny in to hear what's going through her mind as celebrity after celebrity gets up there saying, "Weeeeeee! I'm thin now. " This isn't a malicious feeling either, I really would like to know where she's really at in all this. Is she truly happy with herself now, is she still working it out? That's a show I would tune in for.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 3, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Magazines have fat busting ideas avertised on the front right underneath the "Blow His Mind" copy. Everyone is looking for the secret to sucessful weight loss and if you can get folks like Wynona Judd, Jennifer Hudson, Kirstie Alley and all the other weight loss celebs on then you've got a sure fire hit. I betcha a lot of people tuned in for that segment, people who probably wouldn't even watch Oprah normally. Funny thing is that just about every diet that is mentioned on that show is one that Oprah has been on and has been unsucessful at long term. She must be exhausted. I'd put a penny in to hear what's going through her mind as celebrity after celebrity gets up there saying, "Weeeeeee! I'm thin now. " This isn't a malicious feeling either, I really would like to know where she's really at in all this. Is she truly happy with herself now, is she still working it out? That's a show I would tune in for.



I was rather laughing/facepalming yesterday reading some article about Christina Hendricks looking much fatter in a black one piece in some hotel swimming pool, right next to an article discussing Kirstie Alley's massive weight loss vis-a-vis her Dancing With the Stars stint. You can't be voluptuous without being called a fat-ass, and you can't be taken seriously on a comeback unless you lose 70 lbs..

People wonder why actors and actresses have so many psychological problems, therapy issues, divorces, etc.. Given the pressure their industry puts on them, and the presence of the media documenting every time they pick their nose, it's a wonder there aren't more suicidal depressions.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 3, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Is she truly happy with herself now, is she still working it out? That's a show I would tune in for.


 

I caught a bunch of her last episodes and i'm pretty sure she mentioned that she's in a really good place now. She is who she is. She works out but not to lose weight, you know? I hope we all get there one day. And kudos to the people that already have.

My only problem is the selling of commerical diets and the "look what I did". It really bothered me a lot with J. Hud. Not sure exactly why she bothered me the most, but she did. She really seemed comfortable in her body. 

Crazy world!


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 3, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> People wonder why actors and actresses have so many psychological problems, therapy issues, divorces, etc.. Given the pressure their industry puts on them, and the presence of the media documenting every time they pick their nose, it's a wonder there aren't more suicidal depressions.



i think they have so many psychological problems because they actually seem to believe their own press. life in in here and not out there some where.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 3, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Magazines have fat busting ideas avertised on the front right underneath the "Blow His Mind" copy. Everyone is looking for the secret to sucessful weight loss and if you can get folks like Wynona Judd, Jennifer Hudson, Kirstie Alley and all the other weight loss celebs on then you've got a sure fire hit. I betcha a lot of people tuned in for that segment, people who probably wouldn't even watch Oprah normally. Funny thing is that just about every diet that is mentioned on that show is one that Oprah has been on and has been unsucessful at long term. She must be exhausted. I'd put a penny in to hear what's going through her mind as celebrity after celebrity gets up there saying, "Weeeeeee! I'm thin now. " This isn't a malicious feeling either, I really would like to know where she's really at in all this. Is she truly happy with herself now, is she still working it out? That's a show I would tune in for.



definitely! me too!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 3, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> My only problem is the selling of commerical diets and the "look what I did". It really bothered me a lot with J. Hud. Not sure exactly why she bothered me the most, but she did. She really seemed comfortable in her body.
> 
> Crazy world!



I think she was until Madison Avenue got hold of her and said they could get her more TV time if she was thinner, not to mention the diet agency dollars she'd get in for being a spokesperson.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 3, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I think she was until Madison Avenue got hold of her and said they could get her more TV time if she was thinner, not to mention the diet agency dollars she'd get in for being a spokesperson.



i think you are pretty much right abut that. the ironic thing is that even her audience liked her better fat. go figure, Americans actually like fat folk. who'd a thunk it?


----------



## penguin (Jun 3, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> i think you are pretty much right abut that. the ironic thing is that even her audience liked her better fat. go figure, Americans actually like fat folk. who'd a thunk it?



I think it's because she seemed more approachable and non threatening when she was heavier.


----------



## imfree (Jun 3, 2011)

penguin said:


> I think it's because she seemed more approachable and non threatening when she was heavier.



Oprah's been on TV in the Nashville market years ago, so the Southern phrase, "more down-to-earth and real", could work, as well.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 3, 2011)

penguin said:


> I think it's because she seemed more approachable and non threatening when she was heavier.



i think your right. maybe she seemed more like her audience. so maybe that might means people don't quite want to hate themselves and their bodies. maybe there are really a whole lot more people out there who just want to be accepted just as they are--kinda like us. maybe the era of celebrities totally beyond reach is slowly coming to an end.


----------

